# Định vị xe máy ô tô X1. Bảo vệ an toàn



## NamHaiGPs (25/5/19)

Định vị xe máy ô tô X1 mini là thiết bị có kích thước siêu nhỏ gọn – nhỏ nhất trên thị trường định vị có dây. Mang đến những trải nghiệm vô cùng tuyệt vời cho người dùng.




Thiết bị định vị ô tô xe máy X1 mini ra đời được xem là bước đột phá mới lạ trong ngành định vị. Với thiết kế siêu nhỏ gọn chỉ bằng ngón tay cái nhưng có những tính năng rất hữu ích. Giúp người dùng có thể giám sát, theo dõi toàn bộ hành trình xe hiệu quả.
Định vị ô tô xe máy X1 có giá trọn bộ: *1.190.000 đ 
Đặc biệt, duy nhất tại NamHaiGPs quý khách sẽ được: *_Miễn Phí Công Lắp Đặt Tận Nơi, Miễn Phí Sim 4G và Cước Data 1 Năm, Miễn Phí Phần Mềm Giám Sát 1 Năm_
*Các sản phẩm do công ty cung cấp chi tiết tại:*
namhaigps.com
_Miễn Phí Công Lắp Đặt Tận Nơi, Miễn Phí Sim 4G và Cước Data 1 Năm, Miễn Phí Phần Mềm Giám Sát 1 Năm_
*Định vị xe máy – ô tô:*
Thiết bị định vị A1 Mini: 1,190,000 ₫
Thiết bị định vị ô tô xe máy S101: 1,190,000 ₫
Thiết bị định vị ô tô xe máy X1 mini giá cực sốc: 1,190,000 ₫
Thiết Bị Định Vị S08v: 1,590,000 ₫
Thiết Bị Định Vị VT02 1,190,000 ₫
Thiết Bị Định Vị VT02S: 1,190,000 ₫
Thiết Bị Định Vị VT05s: 1,399,000 ₫
Thiết Bị Định Vị VT08s (X7s): 1,590,000 ₫
Thiết bị định vị Wetrack Lite: 1,190,000 ₫
Thiết bị định vị X1 mini cao cấp: 1,890,000 ₫
Thiết bị định vị xe máy ô tô VT08S giá rẻ: 1,890,000 ₫
*Định vị không dây:*
Định Vị Không Dây Mini Qbit(GT360): 1,590,000 ₫
Thiết bị định vị không dây LK208 không cần lắp đặt: 1,590,000 ₫
Thiết bị định vị không dây LK209 pin 30 ngày: 2,990,000 ₫
Thiết bị định vị không dây siêu nhỏ gọn VT01: 1,450,000 ₫
Định vị không dây AT4 pin khủng số 1 Việt Nam: 2,690,000 ₫
Thiết Bị Định Vị Không Dây OBD: 1,390,000 ₫
Thiết Bị Định Vị Ô Tô Sạc Tẩu HVT001: 1,450,000 đ
*CÔNG TY ĐỊNH VỊ MINI NAM HẢI
Hotline: *0978994252 - 0942996855
*Email: *banhang@namhaigps.com
*Miền Bắc:*
➤ Hà Nội: 65B, Ngõ 86 Hào Nam, Đống Đa, HN
➤ Thái Bình: 89 Ngô Thì Nhậm, TP Thái Bình
➤ Nam Định: 162 Nguyễn Tuân, TP Nam Định
➤ Hưng Yên: 418 Nguyễn Văn Linh, TP Hưng Yên
➤ Hà Nam: 160 Trường Chinh, TP Phủ Lý, Hà Nam
➤ Ninh Bình: 161 Đinh Tiên Hoàng, Ninh Bình
➤ Hải Dương: 293 Ngô Quyền, TP Hải Dương
➤ Hải Phòng: 765 Trường Chinh, TP Hải Phòng
*Miền Nam:*
➤ Tp Hồ Chí Minh: 256 Phan Huy Ích, Phường 12, Q.Gò Vấp
➤ Đồng Nai: 1186 QL 1K, Biên Hòa, Đồng Nai
➤ Bình Dương: Nguyễn Trãi, Dĩ An, Bình Dương
*Tỉnh Thành Khác:*
Gửi hàng COD -> Chuyển hàng -> Nhận hàng – Thanh toán: Chỉ 1-2 ngày là nhận được hàng


----------

